# Has anyone heard of this group...



## Ryan Cusack (Jan 19, 2009)

Michiana Search Dogs

I was told to contact a handler or two from their group by one of my chiefs. I was curious if anyone had heard of them, knew their handlers or had any background.

Not a lot to be found on the internets [sic].

-Ryan


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi Ryan:
I'll ask some folks I know in your area and will get back to you.


----------

